# Stromschleifen-Adapter



## dirigent (4. Januar 2005)

Hi, 
ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen PC über eine freie Telefonleitung in unser LAN zu integrieren, da eine LWL-Verbindung zur Zeit nicht realisierbar ist. 
Erst hatte ich an Home-Plug per Powerline gedacht, aber ich kann auf die Telefonleitung keine 230V legen und Powerline-Adapter <= 42V gibt es ja wohl nicht.
Ich hatte dann an eine Stromschleife gedacht. 
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Adaptern für Stromschleife zu Ethernet. 

MfG 
dirigent


----------



## melmager (4. Januar 2005)

dirigent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen PC über eine freie Telefonleitung in unser LAN zu integrieren, da eine LWL-Verbindung zur Zeit nicht realisierbar ist.


das nennt sich modem = PC an Telefonleitung


> Erst hatte ich an Home-Plug per Powerline gedacht, aber ich kann auf die Telefonleitung keine 230V legen und Powerline-Adapter <= 42V gibt es ja wohl nicht.


sorum sind die ja auch nicht dedacht - du führst eine analogleidung über ein 220V Netz
hat nix mit PC zu tun


> Ich hatte dann an eine Stromschleife gedacht.
> Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Adaptern für Stromschleife zu Ethernet.
> 
> MfG
> dirigent


Eine Stromschleife ist eine Serielle Schnittstelle
es gibt Wandler von rs232 (der normale com Port am PC auf Stromschleife - es ändert sich nur die Übertragungsart es bleibt seriell

so jetz erzähl mal was du vor hast - so macht das kein Sinn


----------



## dirigent (4. Januar 2005)

zu 1.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine direkte Verkabelung Serverraum - PC, die Leitung ist nicht an der TK.

zu 2.
siehe 1.

zu 3.
Ich kenne die Technik der Stromschleife.

Hi melmager,
ich muß einen Einzelarbeitsplatz zeitnah ans LAN bringen.
Üblicherweise sind alle Bereiche/Häuser per LWL mit dem Serverraum verbunden.
Eine Verlegung von LWL ist derzeit wegen der örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht möglich.
WLAN kommt aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht in betracht.
Nun besitzen wir aber noch unbelegte Telefonleitungen zum Gebäude, in welchem der PC steht.
Klar kann man eine Leitung an die TK anschliessen und den PC per Modem verbinden (was dann wohl als einzige Möglichkeit übrig bleibt) aber ich will keinen RAS-Server installieren.
So dachte ich an ein Gerät, wie ein Powerline-Adapter, welches mir die Schnittstelle zum LAN bereitstellt.
Ich hoffe mich jetzt deutlicher ausgedrückt zu haben.  
MfG
dirigent

p.s.


> es ändert sich nur die Übertragungsart es bleibt seriell


Nach ISO ist ein LAN ein auf dem Grundstück des Anwenders befindliches Datennetz, in dem die *serielle Übertragung * zur direkten Datenkommunikation zwischen Datenstationen verwendet wird.


----------



## melmager (4. Januar 2005)

dirigent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach ISO ist ein LAN ein auf dem Grundstück des Anwenders befindliches Datennetz, in dem die *serielle Übertragung * zur direkten Datenkommunikation zwischen Datenstationen verwendet wird.



 Nun Seriell ist nicht seriell ich meinte die gute alte Com Schnittstelle

Ich denke mal die einzige Möglichkeit sieht so aus:

PC-Com1--Wandler20ma----Leitung------Wandler20ma-Com1-PC--Netzwerk

Dann auf den PCs das TCP/IP Protokoll auf die Serielle Schnittstelle gelegt und der PC Im Serverraum arbeitet als Router...

Wandler von RS232 auf 20ma gibt es z.b von http://www.wut.de


PS: 
wenn du 2 Leitungs-Paare hättes könnte man sogar veruchen Netzwerkkarten zu benutzen...
(wenn die Entfernung nicht so weit ist und die Leitung gut ist könnte es klappen )

PPS: wenn die Leitungen das nicht Packen könnte man auch eine rs232Verbindung ohne 20ma Wandler versuchen - der Vorteil von Stromschleife ist ja die Störfestigkeit


----------



## dirigent (4. Januar 2005)

Danke, erstmal!
Der Link sieht vielversprechend aus, mal sehen ob was passendes dabei ist.
Eigentlich wollte ich auf den zusätzlichen PC im Serverraum verzichten.
zu PS:
ca. 80m Leitungslänge, wird wohl nicht gehen
zu PPS:
eine Direktverbindung per Nullmodemkabel ist mir wegen des unterschiedlichen Potenzials der Geräte zu riskant. Die theoretische max. Länge ist ohnehin nur ca. 15 m.


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. Januar 2005)

Es gibt da so DSL Modems, mit denen man das realisieren kann.

Frag mich nicht wie die Dinger genau heißen...
Ich habe das auch nur mal gesehen.

Da gehst du mit deinem RJ45 ins Modem, über die Telefonleitung, und andere seite kommst du wieder mit deinem RJ45 aus dem Modem raus...


----------



## dirigent (8. Januar 2005)

Der Gedanke mit dem DSL-Modem kam mir auch schon, doch brauche ich dafür ein Gerät, welches eine Spannung auf die Leitung legt, auf der wiederum eine Oberschwingung für die Syncronisation und Datenübertragung der DSL-Adapter anliegt.
Kennst Du evtl. ein solches Gerät?
MfG
dirigent


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. Januar 2005)

Tut mir leid... Ich habe das auch nur mal gesehen...
Keine Ahnung was das genau für teile waren...


----------

